# Traktor, 2 PCs & 1 Externen Mixer - HEELP!!



## sayohh (9. September 2006)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin neu auf dem gebiet Traktor 3 und habe schon bei der Planung ein großes Prob.
Und zwar möchte ich 2 Pcs (Laptop und Homerechner) mit einem Externen Mixr verbinden. Bei dem Externen Mixer handelt es sich um einen Numark DM1001X, ein älteres model, aber noch gut zu gebrauchen  

Zu den Soundkarten der Rechner:
Im Homerechner ist eine Audigy 2 ZS (Bulk version mit ASIO Treiber)
Im Laptop eine Realtek AC97 Audio.

Den Homerechner habe ich beim Mixer in Line 1 und den Laptop in Line 2, ich hoffe das ist soweit richtig. Jedoch kann ich komischerweise nicht mit mienen Kopfhörern nicht vorhören. Ich kan nur den Track hören der auch gerade im Master kanal läuft.

Kann mir jem helfen?
THx schonmal an die freundlichen leute die mir antworten und mir helfen wollen


----------



## chmee (9. September 2006)

Gibt es neben/unter dem Kopfhörer vielleicht einen Drehknopf, mit dem Du auf die Kanäle schalten kannst ?

2. Möglichkeit: Ein Knopf am Kanalzug, der zB PFL heisst.

mfg chmee


----------



## ph0en1xs (24. September 2006)

Also es gibt für die Kanäle zum Vorhören CUE-Tabs(siehe erstes Bild).

Um auf denen was zu hören musst du vorher deine Ein- und Ausgänge in Traktor richtig einstellen.
(siehe Bild 2)

Preferences -> Audio Setup -> Output Routing

Hoffe das hilft....


Edit:Hab die Frage nochmal gelesen.
Läuft jeweils ein Traktor auf jedem Rechner oder nimmst du einen zum Mixen mit Traktor und einen zum Aufnehmen?
Müsstest dann ja auch noch nen seperaten Line-Anschluss auf deinem Mixer mit dem Köpfhörerausgang des Traktor - Rechners verbinden um das Monitoring von Traktor auf deinem Mixer zu haben.
Is umständlich....überlege auch wie ich Traktor bei mir ins Set einbinde...komm wohl bei mir um ne externe Soundinterface Lösung nicht rum.
Würde ich dir auch empfehlen.Da kannst du die jeweiligen Decks aus T3 dann auf seperate Ausgänge des Interfaces legen und so in Deinen Mixer einspeisen.


----------



## FingerSkill (24. September 2006)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe Hoerst du ueber deinen Hardware Mixer ab, oder?

Und so muesste es an einem Hardware defekt im Mixer liegen...?

Bin mir auch ned sicher kenne Traktor ueberhaupt nicht...


----------

